# Problem with E560FB Control Panel?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

I have seen another reference to a problem with the control panel on this van. Virtually all 12 v went off suddenly. Brownhill were very helpful on the phone and told me to leave it switched off for as long as I could and it might reset and it did. Is this a known problem and fix pls?
Now working perfectly!
Barry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Bessie560 said:


> I have seen another reference to a problem with the control panel on this van. Virtually all 12 v went off suddenly. Brownhill were very helpful on the phone and told me to leave it switched off for as long as I could and it might reset and it did. Is this a known problem and fix pls?
> Now working perfectly!
> Barry


I will get our techi guy to make contact.Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

hi sorry to here about your problem with the control panel i have being told about this on a couple of occasions so i would be very pleased if you could call me at swift and askto speak to m.padget and i will talk to you about the problem and i will try to get this sorted out for you as soon as possible ,the panels should not just turn of but some times a spike may happen in the van and the van will then go into safe mode so please call .
Thanks padge


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bessie560 said:


> I have seen another reference to a problem with the control panel on this van. Virtually all 12 v went off suddenly. Brownhill were very helpful on the phone and told me to leave it switched off for as long as I could and it might reset and it did. Is this a known problem and fix pls?
> Now working perfectly!
> Barry


Haven't come across this problem before neither have those in our Club Swift Motorhomes Owners Club

Best regards


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bessie560 said:


> I have seen another reference to a problem with the control panel on this van. Virtually all 12 v went off suddenly. Brownhill were very helpful on the phone and told me to leave it switched off for as long as I could and it might reset and it did. Is this a known problem and fix pls?
> Now working perfectly!
> Barry


Haven't come across this problem before neither have those in our Club Swift Motorhomes Owners Club

Best regards


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know if your 560 uses the same control panel but I have experienced similar intermittent problems with my A/C Swift Tempo. Whilst at the Peterborough Show we came in late evening, switched on one of the lights - wife decided she want a cup of tea - when she used the spark ignition the lights go off and the control panel reverts to the Logo screen. This is one of frequent instances with the control panel as it often drops to the Logo screen - 12v switches off so requires reseting.

The van is currently with Richard Baldwin for warranty repairs - this being one of other faults.

Colin


----------



## 112265 (May 15, 2008)

this happened twice in my bolero 630pr - both times up in north scotland, when it was very, very cold - lost all habitation electrics and panel failed. bolero ended up in swift for fuse board/panel to be replaced - fingers crossed it's working ok now!!


----------

